
Google play purchases are not working - nbvehrfr
Start getting DF-DFERH-01 error on any purchase any build, no updates, no configuration change since friday.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;google-play
======
pkurhade
hi

